# Recht am Angelgewässer



## futsch51 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Angler!An unseren DAV Angelgewässer lassen Hundehalter Ihre Hunde baden.Das angeln kann man danach vergessen.Wie sieht die Rechtslage aus:das Interesse der Hundehalter oder das Interesse des Pächters und Anglers?Wer kann da weiterhelfen.Wir haben in unserer Ortsgruppe schon viel darüber diskutiert,ohne ein richtiges Ergebnis.Unsere Ortsgruppe befindet sich im Land Brandenburg.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



> lassen Hundehalter Ihre Hunde baden.Das angeln kann man danach vergessen.



Also an meinem See werden zum Abend an der "Hundebadestelle" die meisten Fische gefangen!
Weißfisch wird vom angetrübten Wasser angezogen und die Räuber folgen hinterher.
Wie kommst du eigentlicvh darauf,dass man das Hundebaden verbieten
könnte?
Als Angler sollte man sich damit abfinden, dass auch andere Bevölkerungsteile ein Recht darauf haben, sich am Wasser b.z.w,auch darin aufzuhalten!
Auch wenn es lästig sein kann,gibt es doch auch andere (berechtigte) Formen von Nutzung eines Gewässers, als einen Wurm darin zu baden!
Oder meinst du mit dem Angelschein, dass alleinige Recht zu besitzen sich am Wasser aufzuhalten?Anscheinend ja!

Jürgen


----------



## Schneidi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

habt ihr große welse im gewässer? dann könnte das mal sehr interessant werden wenn einer seinen kleinen dackel schwimmen lässt |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Rechtslage aus:das Interesse der Hundehalter oder das Interesse des Pächters und Anglers?



Klarheit kann da sicher nur ein Anwalt schaffen. Meine Meinung dazu ist das man als zahlender Pächter / Angler schon mehr Rechte hat als jemand der da einfach nur vorbei läuft um seinen Hund zu baden oder schwimmen zu gehen etc. Besonders dann, wenn sich die Personen am Angelplatz oder ganz in der Nähe befinden. Niemand ist im Zeitalter des fließenden Wassers gezwungen seinen Hund oder sich selbst in einem See zu baden, wenn Angler dort angeln wollen. Da haben die Passanten einfach Rücksicht zu nehmen. Wir Angler werfen schließlich auch nicht unsere Blinker auf irgendwelche "Badegäste"


----------



## White Carp (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber, dass das entweder der Verein oder der Pächter entscheiden darf.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Mein Gott, so ein Zamperl badet, wenn es lang dauert, vielleicht fünf Minuten herum, dann ist eh wieder Ruhe. Und wenn es ein Hundehalter auf Provokation abgesehen hat, dann warnt man ihn ganz freundlich vor "den vielen Glasscherben" im seichten Wasser und blökt nicht herum. Das wirkt instant und ganz ohne negative Nebenwirkungen.

Immer dran denken: Keiner ist alleine auf der Welt; auch nicht der Angler!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Hallo,



> Klarheit kann da sicher nur ein Anwalt schaffen.



was für ein Blödsinn !

Klarheit schafft mal der Blick in die Verordnungen, die für das Gewässer gelten ... einfach mal suchen und lesen.


----------



## snofla (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stimmt, 

meistens heisst sowas.............Ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung über die Ausübung des Gemeingebrauchs am ....see

wollte fast dafür wetten das das tierchen da nicht rein darf


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Es geht viel schlimmer.
Da finde ich am See doch Hundekacke |bigeyes :r

Da hab ich natürlich 'ne Anzeige gestellt. Gegen Unbekannt, wusste ja nicht, wer seinen Drecksköter da schei$$en lässt.
Tags drauf musste ich feststellen, dass das diese blöden Wildgänse waren. Hmmm... |kopfkrat

Also wieder zur Bullerei, den Vogelschutzbund anzeigen, so geht's ja wohl nich, ich will da angeln!
Wenn ich da mal kacken muss, leg ich schließlich 'ne Plastiktüte drunter, somit verschmutzt das nicht die Erde und Kollegen können die Tretmine sehen, wenn sie daher latschen.

Die Anzeige gegen Köterhalter hab ich natürlich trotzdem nicht zurückgezogen, so rein präventiv und so...


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Bei uns in der Gegend (Nds.) ist letztendlich entscheidend, ob die Gewässer öffentlich (tatsächlich für Jedermann frei zugänglich) sind, oder ob sie durch igendwelche Vorkehrungen abgeschottet sind.

Ansonsten gilt nur in der Brut- und Setzzeit "Badeverbot"- dann herrscht Leinenzwang.


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Verbot hin, Verbot her. Ich dachte immer, wir Angler wären irgendwo auch Tierfreunde. Da ich selten in Ufernähe angele erlaube ich jedem Hund im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst neben meinen ausgelegten Ruten ins Wasser zu steigen und sich zu erfrischen. Meist geht er eh nur ein paar Meter ins kühle Nass und berührt meine Schnüre nicht. Konmt er dann wieder raus bekommt er von mir zur Belohnung auch noch ein paar Frolic (nach Absprache mit seinem Besitzer), die ich immer dabei habe (alternative Karpfenköder). So habe ich am Wasser schon viele schöne Kontakte geknüpft, mit Mensch und Hund.

Bei Stippangler mag das anders aussehen, aber auch da könnte man durch ein nettes Gespräch und der Bitte, den Hund 30m weiter ins Wasser zu lassen, sicherlich einiges klären und auf Verständnis stoßen (Ok, Ausnahmen gibt es immer, bei Hundebesitzer wie auch bei Angler). 

Ich habe schon erlebt, dass ein "sehr netter" Herr im Hochsommer quer über einen ca. 6ha großen See zum anderen Ufer hin gebrüllt hat "Ruf den Hund aus dem Wasser, der vertreibt alle Fisch. Hunde dürfen hier nicht baden." Dabei saßen am anderen Ufer noch nicht einmal Angler und es war sehr heiß an dem Tag, aber er sah den See als sein Eigentum an. Hab dann mal kurz mit ihm geschnackt und ab da wurde es etwas besser. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## futsch51 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Recht vielen Dank für die Beiträge.Man sieht wieviele Meinungen es zu solch einer Frage gibt.Ich bin der Meinung,wenn ich das Recht zum angeln pachte,habe ich auch das Recht zur ungestörten Ausübung.Ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ein Hundehalter seinen Hund 50m weiter badet,aber in der Realität sieht es meist anders aus.In unserer Gewässerordnung steht sinngemäss,dass ich als Angler,anderen Personen in Ihrer Freizeit nicht stören darf.Wer handelt soche Pachtverträge aus!In der heutigen Zeit braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.Der raus gefeuerte Chef des neuen Berliner Flughafens bekommt auch eine tolle Abfindung.In den Chefetagen ist der Kommunismus schon angekommen!Petri Heil!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Recht vielen Dank für die Beiträge.Man sieht wieviele Meinungen es zu solch einer Frage gibt.Ich bin der Meinung,wenn ich das Recht zum angeln pachte,habe ich auch das Recht zur ungestörten Ausübung.
> 
> bist du pächter oder hast du nur nen erlaubnisschein?
> 
> Ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ein Hundehalter seinen Hund 50m weiter badet,aber in der Realität sieht es meist anders aus.In unserer Gewässerordnung steht sinngemäss,dass ich als Angler,anderen Personen in Ihrer Freizeit nicht stören darf.Wer handelt soche Pachtverträge aus!In der heutigen Zeit braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.Der raus gefeuerte Chef des neuen Berliner Flughafens bekommt auch eine tolle Abfindung.In den Chefetagen ist der Kommunismus schon angekommen!Petri Heil!



sorry genau so engstirnig wie du hier argumentierst, verhalten sich eben auch einige hundebesitzer.
statt mal den gesunden menschenverstand einzusetzen oder mal miteinander vernünftig zu reden, nein da glaubt jeder auf sein angebliches recht pochen zu müssen oder zu können.
klar gibt es auch leute wo reden nichts bringt, weil sie nicht reden wollen, aber eben nicht nur auf hundebesitzerseite, sondern eben auch bei den anglern.

antonio


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Gott, so ein Zamperl badet, wenn es lang dauert, vielleicht fünf Minuten herum, dann ist eh wieder Ruhe. Angler!



Denkste 
Bei uns kann das schonmal 20 Minunten dauern #q#q


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ja und!? Die Fische juckt das Hunderl eh nicht.


----------



## barschkönig (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Solange das Herrchen dabei ist, dann ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden wenn der Hund neben meinen Ruten badet. Da ich meist auf Karpfen angle, liegen meine Köder ehh nicht im Badebereich des Hundes und oft habe ich im Sommer meine Ruten auch am Tage nicht im Wasser, als Rücksichtnahme auf die Schleppangler oder Badegäste, die dann ehh nur in meinen Schnüren rumfuchteln würden und das bedeutet nur Ärger.

Was allerdings nicht geht ist, wenn Herrchen sein Hündchen nicht unter Kontrolle hat, selbst wenn es ein großer Schäferhund ist. Da bin ich auch sauer wenn so ein Viech mir durchs Zelt rennt und in meine Ruten rennt. Musste schon oft nach dem Herrchen rufen und meist erhob sich dann mal einer 2 - 4 Angelstellen weiter. Das meiste was dann von den kommt sind lange Entschuldigungen und 10 min später rennt der Köter dann wieder bei mir rum.


----------



## hf22 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Recht vielen Dank für die Beiträge.Man sieht wieviele Meinungen es zu solch einer Frage gibt.*Ich bin der Meinung,wenn ich das Recht zum angeln* *pachte,habe ich auch das Recht zur ungestörten Ausübung*.Ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ein Hundehalter seinen Hund 50m weiter badet,aber in der Realität sieht es meist anders aus.In unserer Gewässerordnung steht sinngemäss,dass ich als Angler,anderen Personen in Ihrer Freizeit nicht stören darf.Wer handelt soche Pachtverträge aus!In der heutigen Zeit braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.Der raus gefeuerte Chef des neuen Berliner Flughafens bekommt auch eine tolle Abfindung.In den Chefetagen ist der Kommunismus schon angekommen!Petri Heil!



JA richtig, mich nerven beim Angeln immer die Enten,Schwäne und Haubentaucher.Dürfen die überhaubt ans bzw ins Wasser. Gehts noch, sich über die Hunde zu beschweren. Auch andere Menschen haben das Recht am und im Wasser zu sein. Wir sind nicht alleine, MITEINANDER NICHT GEGENEINANDER so läufts.|wavey:


----------



## futsch51 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich bin bestimmt nicht engstirnig, Antonio,aber manche Hundebesitzer finden nichts dabei,wenn sein Hund mir die Montage versaut,die Hose besabbert und den frommen Spruch,der beisst nicht, der freut sich nur,loslassen.Der Angeltag ist dann vorbei.Es gibt auch die Ausnahmen und man führt ein interessantes Gespräch über Gott und die Welt.


----------



## futsch51 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Hallo hf22!Ich habe nichts gegen Tiere oder Natur.Ich bin Wald und Ackerbesitzer und solche Leute mit mit dieser Meinung habe ich besonders gern.Sie sitzen in der Woche in Ihrer Mietwohnung und sind der Meinung, am Wochenende die Natur zu geniessen.Sie latschen überall herum und meinen,sie können alles nutzen was Gott geschaffen hat.Ich muss dafür Steuern ,Berufsgenossenschaft bezahlen und darf zu guterletzt den Dreck der Leute beseitigen.Als Dankeschön wird im Hochsommer im Wald gegrillt und der Wald brennt.Wenn Du denkst es ist nicht so,dann frage mal Waldbesitzer!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

@ futsch
das hat sich aber so angehört:

"Ich bin der Meinung,wenn ich das Recht zum angeln pachte,habe ich auch das Recht zur ungestörten Ausübung."

ich weiß ja nicht wo das bei dir alles geschieht, aber hier ist der böse hundehalter die ausnahme und nicht wie du schreibst die regel.
und hier gibts auch viele hundhalter, die mit ihren hunden am wasser spazieren gehen.
man kennt sich mittlerweile und man respektiert sich.
soll eben heißen man redet vernünftig miteinander und die hundehalter lassen die hund eben in entsprechendem abstand ins wasser, viele fragen auch vorher wenn jemand angelt ob man was dagegen hat.
das es auch idioten gibt bezweifelt ja keiner nur die mehrheit ist es nicht zumindest hier bei uns.
und für dier gibts eben die auch schon teilweise hier erwähnten tricks.
und wie gesagt es gibt eben auch angeler die aus einem km entfernung brüllen: "wehe du läßt die töle ins wasser".
daß dann der hundbesitzer auch auf contra schaltet, ist nicht verwunderlich.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Hallo hf22!Ich habe nichts gegen Tiere oder Natur.Ich bin Wald und Ackerbesitzer und solche Leute mit mit dieser Meinung habe ich besonders gern.Sie sitzen in der Woche in Ihrer Mietwohnung und sind der Meinung, am Wochenende die Natur zu geniessen.Sie latschen überall herum und meinen,sie können alles nutzen was Gott geschaffen hat.Ich muss dafür Steuern ,Berufsgenossenschaft bezahlen und darf zu guterletzt den Dreck der Leute beseitigen.Als Dankeschön wird im Hochsommer im Wald gegrillt und der Wald brennt.Wenn Du denkst es ist nicht so,dann frage mal Waldbesitzer!



sorry aber das mußt du mal erklären.
wer will den leuten den aufenthalt in der natur verbieten und warum?
du? 
mit welchem recht?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich bin kein Anwalt, soweit ich das Recht zur Gemeinnutzung aber verstanden habe, hast Du hier schlechte Karten, gegen die "Hundebader" etwas auszurichten. 

Das Gemeinnutzungsrecht gilt zumindest in Bayern auch für antriebslose Boote, dann nehme ich an, dass badende Hunde erst recht darunter fallen |kopfkrat

Es sei denn, es gibt Bedenken, die über die Störung von Anglern hinausgehen (Naturschutz, Beeinträchtigung von Laichplätzen etc.). Wenn das nachweisbar ist, sollte sich behördlich was regeln lassen.

Aber vielleicht kennt dazu ja hier jemand die Details.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Anwalt, soweit ich das Recht zur Gemeinnutzung aber verstanden habe, hast Du hier schlechte Karten, gegen die "Hundebader" etwas auszurichten.
> 
> Das Gemeinnutzungsrecht gilt zumindest in Bayern auch für antriebslose Boote, dann nehme ich an, dass badende Hunde erst recht darunter fallen |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



das muß nicht über die "störung" von anglern hinausgehen.
alleine der gesunde menschenverstand sagt doch eigentlich, daß ich mit meinem tun und handeln niemanden zu stören oder zu beeinträchtigen habe, egal ob mit hund oder sonstwie.
und wenn sich alle drannhalten und auch mal ein bischen tolleranter wären, hätten wir die probleme, welche eigentlich gar keine sind, nicht.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

An meinem Gewässer laufen auch immer mehr Hundebesitzer vorbei. Zuerst waren es ein paar wenige, inzwischen werden es immer mehr. Die ersten sind schon mit Autos direkt ans Wasser rangefahren und haben dort geparkt. Darauf angesprochen musste ich mich wüst beschimpfen lassen. Die Hundebsitzer lassen ihre Hunde natürlich auch ins Wasser, wie es ihnen passt und lassen sie ebenfalls überall hinschei**en.

Wir zahlen da ein paar Tausend Euro Pacht und müssen uns von irgendwelchen Hundebesitzern, die dort rumlaufen wo sie nichts zu suchen haben (Privatgrundstück + Schilder) auch noch blöd anmachen lassen.

Ich fahre auch nicht direkt in den Garten von Fremden nur um dort zu machen was ich will und diejenigen anzupöbeln, wenn man mich anspricht...absolute Frechheit wie sich viele Hundebesitzer aufführen.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

wenn es privatgrundstück ist und entsprechend gekennzeichnet, dann leitet doch entsprechende schritte ein, wenn alles andere nicht hilft.
das spricht sich ganz schnell rum.

antonii


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Geht nicht. Die Leute von früher waren so blöd und haben einen Weg für Spaziergänger ermöglicht. Und nun können wir das nichtmehr verhindern. Und da es immer mehr werden, laufen auch immehr mehr Leute überall rum, wie es ihnen passt. Oder fahren gleich mit Auto ran...

Also, niemals etwas aus Güte geben, es dankt einem keiner!
Ganz im Gegenteil, geb den kleinen Finger und es wird jemand kommen, der dir den ganzen Arm nehmen möchte!

Schilder nützen auch nichts. Die Leute laufen grade auf nen Schild zu und selbst wenn die direkt davor stehen, dann blaffen die einen an, das man ja mal Schilder aufstellen könnte.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...absolute Frechheit wie sich viele Hundebesitzer aufführen.




Wetten dass man spielend ebenso viele Hundehalter finden kann, die von Anglern dumm angemacht werden!?

Hier im Rheinland rennen gewiß genug Hunde herum. Mir ist noch keiner ins Angelzeug gerannt, weil ich den Hund rechtzeitig anspreche. Das hat vielleicht nicht jeder drauf, mit (fremden) Hunden umzugehen, aber sich gegenseitig anzugiften ist mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht der zum Ausgleich führende Weg.

Wir sind alle nicht alleine auf der Welt, auch wenn das so manchem nicht ins Konzept passen will!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Die Leute von früher waren so blöd und haben einen Weg für Spaziergänger ermöglicht. Und nun können wir das nichtmehr verhindern. Und da es immer mehr werden, laufen auch immehr mehr Leute überall rum, wie es ihnen passt. Oder fahren gleich mit Auto ran...
> 
> Also, niemals etwas aus Güte geben, es dankt einem keiner!
> Ganz im Gegenteil, geb den kleinen Finger und es wird jemand kommen, der dir den ganzen Arm nehmen möchte!
> ...



geht nicht gibts nicht nur schwer geht gibts.
nur durch gegenseitige angiftungen schafft man das problem nicht aus der welt.

antonio


----------



## Eggi 1 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Letztes Jahr angelten mein Angelkollege und ich an einer großen Talsperre im Sauerland, als eine Hundeherrin laufend Holzstöckchen ins
Wasser warf, die der Hund wieder herausholte. Gott sei Dank dauerte
dieser Vorgang nur ca. 5 Minuten. Als die "Beiden" verschwunden waren,
konnten wir kurz darauf einen Hecht und einen Karpfen landen.
Dies ist kein Angler-Latein!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



> Als die "Beiden" verschwunden waren,
> konnten wir kurz darauf einen Hecht und einen Karpfen landen.
> Dies ist kein Angler-Latein!!!!



Na sag ich doch und Kenner wissen das!
Bei uns werden im Sommer an den Badestellen die besten Fische gefangen,ist auch kein Latein!

Jürgen


----------



## Kalunga (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich freu mich immer wenn Hunde da sind. Die schnüffeln dann lange am Futter rum und sind sehr interessiert. Für mich immer ein gutes Zeichen, dass das Futter interessant ist. Und wenn die Hunde das schon gut finden, dann können die Fische ja nur darauf fliegen. 

Aber mal ernsthaft. Ich sitze am Rhein mit meinen Angeln und da sind ständig irgendwelche Hunde. Die meisten Hunde stürmen natürlich sofort auf einen zu, weil sie die ganze Sache hoch interessant finden, weil meistens eher unbekannt und selten. Da regen sich öfter mal die Herrchen über die Hunde auf, weil die Hunde so auf einen zustürmen und rumschnüffeln.  Ich sag dann immer, dass das kein Problem ist, aber dennoch entschuldigen sich die Hundebesitzer. Und wenn die Hunde ins Wasser gehen, so sei es drum. Die Hunde vertreiben sicher keine Fische... Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Angler, die sich aufregen gefrustet, dass bisher noch nichts gebissen hat und meinen dann, dass die Hunde die Chancen auf einen Fangerfolg weiter verringern...wer weiß


----------



## schuessel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Irgendwer muß ja schuld sein, daß nix beißt, da kommt manchen vielleicht so n hund gerade recht|rolleyes


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es geht viel schlimmer.
> Da finde ich am See doch Hundekacke |bigeyes :r
> 
> Da hab ich natürlich 'ne Anzeige gestellt. Gegen Unbekannt, wusste ja nicht, wer seinen Drecksköter da schei$$en lässt.
> ...



Geh da morgen nochmal hin. Du hast bestimmt nicht richtig geguckt...
Es war doch mit Sicherheit Kormorankacke... *mitzaunpfahlwink*


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Der Herr Müller fährt jeden Tag mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Da flucht er dann regelmäßig über die Radler und die Fußgänger, die sich einen Dreck um seine Belange und Bedürfnisse als Autofahrer schweren. Jeden Mittag geht er dann ein paar Schritte zu Fuß ans Büdchen um sich zu stärken. Da flucht er dann über die Autofahrer und Radler, die jede Rücksichtnahme vermissen lassen. Und am Wochenende fährt er dann mit seinem Rad, denn für die Gesundheit muss ja auch was getan werden. Ratet mal, über wen er dann so herzhaft flucht!?

Was das jetzt mit Anglern und Hunden am Wasser zu tun hat? Denkt mal ein paar Minütchen drüber nach, so schwer ist das gar nicht!


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

und dann auch noch diese blöden angler, die sich immer auf meine stelle setzen obwohl ich wochenlang vorgefüttert habe

antonio


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Mir wollte letztes Jahr an der Hamburger Außenalster so'n Fifi in meinen abgelegten Kescher reinkacken , .....als ich ihn noch rechtzeitig weggescheucht habe , wurde ich vom Besitzer auch noch doof angemacht .

Nun , ....an solch' öffentlichen Gewässern muß ich dererlei Unbill auch hinnehmen , ........aber wenn die Damen und Herren Hundehalter ihre Kläffer in vereinseigene Teiche 'reinscheuchen und auf dem teilweise eingefriedeten Grundstück auch noch ihre Tretminen hinterlassen , obwohl da überall Schilder "Betreten nur für Mitglieder" stehen , bekomme ich 'ne Riesenkrawatte .

Dafür bin ja in einem Angelverein , der nicht nur das Fischereirecht an bestimmten Gewässern gepachtet , sondern auch eigene Gewässer in seinem Besitz hat , denn in letzteren kann ich ja wohl ein ungestörtes Angeln erwarten , oder ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

was ich noch viel schlimmer finde als badende Hunde sind Hundehaufen. Die Hundebesitzer sind eigentlich dazu verpflichtet, den Kot zu entsorgen aber natürlich hält sich kaum jemand daran.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Recht vielen Dank für die Beiträge.Man sieht wieviele Meinungen es zu solch einer Frage gibt.Ich bin der Meinung,wenn ich das Recht zum angeln pachte,habe ich auch das Recht zur ungestörten Ausübung.Ich habe bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ein Hundehalter seinen Hund 50m weiter badet,aber in der Realität sieht es meist anders aus.In unserer Gewässerordnung steht sinngemäss,dass ich als Angler,anderen Personen in Ihrer Freizeit nicht stören darf.Wer handelt soche Pachtverträge aus!In der heutigen Zeit braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.Der raus gefeuerte Chef des neuen Berliner Flughafens bekommt auch eine tolle Abfindung.In den Chefetagen ist der Kommunismus schon angekommen!Petri Heil!



Ohne weiter gelesen zu haben:

Gehst Du schonmal im Wald spazieren ?

Freut das den Jäger ?

Der zahlt ja schließlich für die Pacht, was also treibst Du Dich da rum.

Und wenn ein Gewässer in einem Jagdrevier liegt, müssen dann die Angler gehen wenn der Jagdpächter jagen will? Der zahlt schließlich mehr Pacht als die Angler. 


Gott bewahre uns vor einer Welt, in der man Menschen mit Geld von Allgemeingütern komplett ausschließen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



> Gott bewahre uns vor einer Welt, in der man Menschen mit Geld von Allgemeingütern komplett ausschließen kann.



Wenn ich auch nicht an einen Gott glaube, aber in dem Sinne!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich wusste das ich mir solche neunmalklugen Sprüche "ala gemeinsam und nicht gegeneinander" anhören lassen muss.

Wir bezahlen da mit ein paar Mann mehrere Tausend Euro. Es können sich von mir aus gerne Hundehalter irgendwelche Teiche pachten und da dann Angler ausschliessen. Aber solange ich viel Geld für etwas bezahle, wo Fremde ankommen um sich dort aufzuführen wie der letzte Arsc*, dürfen wir auch unseren Unmut äussern. Und wie gesagt, wir Angler waren die Blöden und haben mit Tolerieren angefangen und die Hand gereicht. Die ganez Sache war auch ein Fall für die *lokal* Politik. Fragt mich nicht wie das Recht dort genau aussieht, aber wir müssen die Leute auch weiterhin dulden, weil wir die eben schon seit 30 Jahren dort dulden.

Selbstaufgabe ist keine Tugend. 

Und noch was. Ich bin viel an der Küste unterwegs. Dort sind die Szenen ebenfalls traumhaft. Hunde die 200m entfernt von den Hundebesitzern rumlaufen und Leute stellen. Hundebesitzer welche dauerhaft mit ihrem Hund rumgröhlen und den ganzen Strand zusammenschreien. Und natürlich auch Sprüche wie "der will nur sein Revier verteidigen" wenn man irgendwo auf Öffentlichen Wegen langläuft und so ein ungeleinter Hund kläffend vor einem Steht.

Ich versuche zu jedem Menschen höflich und respektvoll zu sein. Grade Hundebesitzer machen einem das aber oftmals schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

@Allrounder27

Lass dein Gesabbel, Idioden gibt es überall!
Da kannste überall anfangen und aufhören und wenn dein Super Gewässer so toll und teuer ist und ihr habt kein penny über um euch vor den ach so lästigen Dölen zu schützen, dann mein Freund, tust du mir leid!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



> Und noch was. Ich bin viel an der Küste unterwegs. Dort sind die Szenen  ebenfalls traumhaft. Hunde die 200m entfernt von den Hundebesitzern  rumlaufen und Leute stellen. Hundebesitzer welche dauerhaft mit ihrem  Hund rumgröhlen und den ganzen Strand zusammenschreien. Und natürlich  auch Sprüche wie "der will nur sein Revier verteidigen" wenn man  irgendwo auf Öffentlichen Wegen langläuft und so ein ungeleinter Hund  kläffend vor einem Steht.



Das ich selbst Hundehalter bin,hindert mich nicht daran, dir Recht zu geben:Ein solches Verhalten ist unterste Schublade!
Leider gibt es diese Kandidaten auch nicht so selten!
Jetzt werden so manche Hundehalter zusammenzucken,aber ich hab bei
solchen Begebenheiten schon so einigen Kötern sehr kräftig in den Ar+++ getreten (das kann dann wegen mir auch direkt zum Tierarzt gehen!). Und wenn Herrchen oder Frauchen auch noch meinen blöd zu werden, könnte es diesen genau so ergehen! 
Letzters ist aber bisher noch nicht geschehen.

Jürgen


----------



## futsch51 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Hallo Ralle 24!Zu Deinem Vergleich mit dem Jäger.Ich bin Wald und Landbesitzer und besitze daurch das Jagtrecht.Ich übe es nicht aus und verpachte es.Der Grund und Boden,auf dem der Jäger das Wild Jagt,gehört mir.Ich werde mir nicht das Recht nehmen lassen,mein Besitz zu betreten.Im Umkehrschluss,muss ich als Besitzerse dulden,dass fremde Menschen mein Besitz betreten,Äste abbrechen und zum teil Ihren Müll entsorgen.Wie würde es Dir gefallen,wenn ich mit meinem Hund durch Deinen Vorgarten gehen würde!Ich glaube,das es Dir auch nicht gefallen würde.Viele Leute gehen mit dem Begriff"Allgemein" sehr leger um!Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Für diese epochalen Probleme bleiben dann im Grunde genommen nur zwei Lösungen übrig.

1. Der guude olde Maschndroohtzauhn,

oder 

2. Eine Methode des Karl Valentin wie er sie für den Straßenverkehr vorschlägt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

@ Andal, wenn dir einer eine reinhaut, dann hälst du ihm auch noch die andere Wange hin, oder?


----------



## Wegberger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Hallo,



> Im Umkehrschluss,muss ich als Besitzerse dulden,dass fremde Menschen  mein Besitz betreten,Äste abbrechen und zum teil Ihren Müll  entsorgen.Wie würde es Dir gefallen,wenn ich mit meinem Hund durch  Deinen Vorgarten gehen würde!



Was für ein Blödsinn, das allgemeine Waldbetretungrecht mit dem Zugang zu einen eingefriedeten Vorgarten zu vergleichen.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Andal, wenn dir einer eine reinhaut, dann hälst du ihm auch noch die andere Wange hin, oder?



Was soll uns das nun bitte zum Thema sagen? Außer vielleicht so viel, dass bei dir die Gewalt ein erheblicher Bestandteil deiner sozialen Kompetenz ist!?

Was ich mit den beiden Vorschlägen zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, dass es am besten sein wird, wenn du dein superteures, erlesenes Angelgewässer am besten einzäunen, oder auf eine eigene Insel ziehen solltest. Dann wärst du endlich von der bitterbösen Mitmenschheit verschont.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen da mit ein paar Mann mehrere Tausend Euro.



Das mag ja sein, aber entscheidend ist *wofür* Du zahlst.
Du zahlst für ein *zusätzliches* Recht, nämlich das des Fischfangs. Darüber hinaus kannst Du das Gewässer auch nutzen, wie jeder andere, also Deinen Hund auch dort schwimmen lassen.
Du hast mit der Angelerlaubnis lediglich ein erweitertes Nutzungsrecht, kein alleiniges.



futsch51 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24!Zu Deinem Vergleich mit dem Jäger.Ich bin Wald und Landbesitzer und besitze daurch das Jagtrecht.Ich übe es nicht aus und verpachte es.Der Grund und Boden,auf dem der Jäger das Wild Jagt,gehört mir.Ich werde mir nicht das Recht nehmen lassen,mein Besitz zu betreten.Im Umkehrschluss,muss ich als Besitzerse dulden,dass fremde Menschen mein Besitz betreten,Äste abbrechen und zum teil Ihren Müll entsorgen.Wie würde es Dir gefallen,wenn ich mit meinem Hund durch Deinen Vorgarten gehen würde!Ich glaube,das es Dir auch nicht gefallen würde.Viele Leute gehen mit dem Begriff"Allgemein" sehr leger um!Denkt mal drüber nach!



Du bist einfach ein paar hundert Jahre zu spät geboren. Da gehörte der Wald dem jeweiligen Adel und das gemeine Volk hatte keinerlei Rechte.
Das hat sich zum Glück geändert und der Gesetzgeber hat klargestellt, dass Wald und Natur im ein Allgemeingut ist. Als Besitzer hast Du hier ein spezielles, erweitertes, aber eben kein alleiniges Nutzungsrecht. Gott sei Dank. Wobei der Blödsinn, den Waldbesitzer mit diesem Allgemeingut anrichten, eigentlich auch strikt untersagt gehört.
Dein Beispiel mit dem Vorgarten muss nicht entkräftet werden, das entlarvt von selbt, wer hier Probleme mit dem Begriff "allgemein" hat.

Von Typen Deiner Gesinnung muss sich heute zum Glück keiner mehr einen Apfel vom Kopf schießen lassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber entscheidend ist *wofür* Du zahlst.
> Du zahlst für ein *zusätzliches* Recht, nämlich das des Fischfangs. Darüber hinaus kannst Du das Gewässer auch nutzen, wie jeder andere, also Deinen Hund auch dort schwimmen lassen.
> Du hast mit der Angelerlaubnis lediglich ein erweitertes Nutzungsrecht, kein alleiniges.



Schwachsinn. Zahlst du für dein Garten auch nur, damit du da Grillen kannst und andere Leute, welche sich sonnen wollen musst du dulden?

Das ist Privatbesitz wofür wir gutes Geld bezahlen. Aber das solche Kommentare kommen lässt ja darauf schliessen, wie man es mit Privatbesitz in Deutschland handhabt.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

editiert


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Zahlst du für dein Garten auch nur, damit du da Grillen kannst und andere Leute, welche sich sonnen wollen musst du dulden?
> 
> Das ist Privatbesitz wofür wir gutes Geld bezahlen. Aber das solche Kommentare kommen lässt ja darauf schliessen, wie man es mit Privatbesitz in Deutschland handhabt.



Wie jetzt?
Habt ihr das Fischereirecht fürs Gewässer gepachtet?
oder 
Habt ihr das gesamte Grundstück gepachtet?
oder
gehört euch das Grundstück?

In jedem der drei Fälle ist es kein eingefriedetes Grundstück und unterliegt dem allgemeinen Nutzungsrecht. Wie der Wald den einer gepachtet hat um Holz zu schlagen, oder wie die Wiese die einer gepachtet.
Und nicht wie ein eingefriedeter Vorgarten der diesem Nutzungsrecht nicht unterliegt.

Es gibt bei Gewässern nur wenig Möglichkeiten das allgemeine Nutzungsrecht auszuschließen. Dazu gehört z.B. wenn das Gewässer offiziell als Fischzuchtanlage eingetragen ist. Dann kann Baden und andere Nutzung verboten werden da wirtschaftliche Gründe im Vordergrund stehen. Dann wird allerdings auch Versicherung und Genossenschaftsbeitrag sowie Gebühren fällig.

Und solange du nur schimpfst aber nicht klar aufzeigst was durch Verordnungen erlaubt ist bzw. wie die eigentlichen Besitz/Pachtverhältnisse stehen kann dir kaum einer helfen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Das ist Privatgrundstück, welches wir pachten. 

Wusste ich nicht, das es in Deutschland eine Maximalgröße für Privatgrundstücke gibt, oder das man sich ab einer bestimmten größe von Fremden alles möglich bieten lassen muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Zahlst du für dein Garten auch nur, damit du da Grillen kannst und andere Leute, welche sich sonnen wollen musst du dulden?
> 
> Das ist Privatbesitz wofür wir gutes Geld bezahlen. Aber das solche Kommentare kommen lässt ja darauf schliessen, wie man es mit Privatbesitz in Deutschland handhabt.




Wieso Schwachsinn ?

In meinem Garten habe ich das alleinige Nutzungsrecht. Er gehört zum eingefriedeten Haus- und Hofbereich, und da muss ich niemanden anderen dulden. Auch ein Teich, der sich dort befindet gehört mir und unterliegt nicht mal dem Fischereirecht.  

Außerhalb des Haus- und Hofbereichs gilt nunmal ein (eingeschränktes) Nutzungsrecht für jedermann. Will man das ausschließen, muss das behördlicherseits beantragt und genehmigt werden. 
Bekommt man das nicht genehmigt, überwiegt der Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit.

Gut so, richtig so. Sonst könnten wenige Geldsäcke halb Deutschland oder mehr für die Allgemeinheit (zu der im übrigen auch Du, an allen anderen Stellen als an Deinem Gewässer gehörst) einfach sperren.

Klar hast Du hier ganz spezielle Nachteile, dafür aber auf dem gleichen Rechtsgrundsatz zigtausend Rechte.

Ich nehme mal an, das Gewässer liegt außerhalb. Wie kommst Du überhaupt ans Gewässer? Über den Privatbesitz anderer höchstwahrscheinlich. Und das kannst Du nur, weil Du in dem Moment ein allgemeines Nutzungsrecht genießt.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Dann musst du  das Areal eben befrieden, einzäunen, oder dir ein durchsetzbares Uferbetretungsverbot erstellen lassen. Je nach Bundesland und Größe des Geländes kann das aber recht schwierig werden. So garantiert beispielsweise die bayerische Verfassung einen allgemeinen Zugang zur Natur. Eigentum, das bei euch als Pächter noch gar nicht vorliegt, verpflichtet schließlich auch und das ist kein bloßer Spruch.

Aber sonst... viel Spaß beim Mauerbau! :m


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist Privatgrundstück, welches wir pachten.
> 
> Wusste ich nicht, das es in Deutschland eine Maximalgröße für Privatgrundstücke gibt, oder das man sich ab einer bestimmten größe von Fremden alles möglich bieten lassen muss.



Es gibt keine Maximalgröße für Privatgrundstücke, aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen eingefriedet und nicht eingefriedet.


Im übrigen, überteibt es nicht die Öffentlichkeit aussperren zu wollen, der Schuß kann nach hinten los gehen.

Ich kenne einen alten Steinbruchsee, früher wurde da gebadet und geangelt und gegrillt und Hunde baden lassen etc.

Die Angler beschloßen mitderselben Argumentation (wir zahlen - die nicht) den rest der Öffentlichkeit auszusperren, nur war diese rechtlich auch nicht möglich. Der Streit eskalierte jahrelang und dann beschloß die Kommunalverwaltung den See einfach nicht mehr zu verpachten um den Streit ein Ende zu bereiten.
Heute wird weiter fröhlich gegrillt, gebadet undsoweiter, nur die Angler haben sich übereifrig selbst ausgesperrt.

Immer dran denken, im Zweifelsfall haben die Hundebesitzer und Badegäste mehr Wählerstimmen als die paar angler, und das weiß auch der Lokalpolitiker....


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre da schon längst sowas drumherum.

http://www.planet-wissen.de/laender_leute/mexiko/mexiko_geschichte/img/mexiko_grenzzaun_imago_g.jpg


Und wir kommen da schon hin, ohne über das Grundstück anderer zu fahren oder zu laufen.


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Dann bin ich froh dass es nicht nach dir geht.
Ansonsten wäre sowas um jeden angeblichen Privatbesitz und ratzfatz kann man außerhalb der Städte nur noch an Zäunen und Mauern entlang laufen. Denk mal drüber nach.

Na irgendjemandem werden die Zufahrtswege wohl gehören, und streng genommen, wenn sie staatlich angelegt sind (alle Bundes- Staats- Kreis- und Gemeinde- Straßen) gehören sie zumindest ebensolchen Teilen den Hundebesitzern wie euch, auch da mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Die Strasse die an dein Haus führt gehört wohl auch nicht dir...


----------



## Wegberger (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Hallo,

bei den meisten Verordnungen ist die Definition von Privatgewässer im Sinne von Allrounder27 Meinung doch eindeutig geklärt:

"Privatgewässer sind stehende  Gewässer, die einen Alleineigentümer haben, zum unmittelbaren Haus-,  Wohn- und Hofbereich gehören und nicht größer als X ha sind."

Also Teich im Vorgarten = Privatgewässer
Vereinsteich jwd -> kein Privatgewässer

und ja - sicherlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen und Sonderregelungen#c


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Strasse die an dein Haus führt gehört wohl auch nicht dir...



Nein, die gehört mir wirklich nicht da ich in einer Altstadt wohne und das haus direkt an die öffentliche Straße angrenzt.#d


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nein, die gehört mir wirklich nicht da ich in einer Altstadt wohne und das haus direkt an die öffentliche Straße angrenzt.#d



Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass du auch nicht der Raserei anheim fallen wirst, wenn just auf dieser Straße ein Hund vorbeispaziert! #h


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Jetzt halt dich fest, da gibts nicht nur ab und an Hunde, sogar zigtausende Touristen, tlw. sogar mit Kinderwägen oder, Gott bewahre, Fahhrädern, sind da unterwegs. Manche erdreisten sich sogar meine Türschwelle mit ihrem Fußabdruck zu beschmutzen, da werd ich wohl doch noch ne Selbstschußanlage einbauen müssen......


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Für die Strasse zahlt auch jeder und das über die Steuern indirekt. Ich sehe aber zusätzlich jeden Monat X Euro vom Konto fliessen.

Und mal ernsthaft. Worum es hier eigentlich ging.

Wenn dort Leute mit ihren Hunden langlaufen, dann haben wir uns daran gewöhnt und wenn im Sommer mal gefragt werden würde, ob sie ihre Hunde in den Teich lassen können, dann würden wir das auch nicht ablehnen.

Es kann aber nicht sein, das die Leute, die eben nichts bezahlen, dort ihre Hunde 3m neben einen Angler kacken lassen, oder mit dem Auto direkt ranfahren, oder wenige Meter neben dem Angler ihre Hunde ins Wasser lassen und wenn man sowas anspricht, das man sich dann beschimpfen lassen muss.

DAS ist die Sache, die uns strört. Wir zahlen viel Geld und müssen uns von den nicht zahlenden allerhand bieten und gefallen lassen.

Auf so eine Idee würde ich in meinem Leben nicht kommen, den Förster im Wald anblöken oder den Golfer oder wen auch immer.

Aber wie wir sind dort ja die ganz bösen, laut einige Leute hier im Thread.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Jetzt halt dich fest, da gibts nicht nur ab und an Hunde, sogar zigtausende Touristen, tlw. sogar mit Kinderwägen oder, Gott bewahre, Fahhrädern, sind da unterwegs. Manche erdreisten sich sogar meine Türschwelle mit ihrem Fußabdruck zu beschmutzen, da werd ich wohl doch noch ne Selbstschußanlage einbauen müssen......



Ich fühle zu tiefst mit dir. Bei mir erdreistet sich sogar einmal im Jahr der Karnevalsverein lachend am Haus vorbeizuziehen. Das Abendland ist bedroht!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

editiert


----------



## angler1996 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

das Thema mit den Hundebadern läßt sich doch leicht mit Erklärung und Demonstration lösen
In etwas so:
Lustig sprangen zwei Hündchen, die am Tag bestimmt nen Kilo verdrücken aus dem Lieferwagen und rannten freudig bellend auf mich zu, ne nich auf mich, die wollten den Rest Frolic vertilgen, was auch geschah. So richtige Ambitionen an Hinderungsversuchen hatte ich in Anbetracht der Tierchen nicht.
Naja, Herrchen trabte hinter her und versuchte mit Rufen seine Hündchen unter Kontrolle zu bringen, sie gehorchten aufs Wort ( äh nur welches)
Jedenfalls hab ich Herrchen mal nen eingeschlauften Frolic mit Haken dran unter die Nase gehalten. Die Nase schien mir wurde immer länger und nach ergänzende Erklärungen und kurzem Test der Hakenspitze und Stabilität seinerseits bedankte sich Herrchen für die Erleuchtung, das konnte er als nicht Angler ja nicht wissen, und trollte sich sammt seinen Wau's.

Das wirkt glaube ich bei jedem 
Gruß A.
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

das ganze ist doch ein problem des umgangs miteinander heutzutage.
egal wo und eben nicht nur beim angeln.
hier noch ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter tp, wenns mal probleme mit dem hündchen gibt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZhCN4bhQRQ


----------



## futsch51 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich gehe mit Allrounder27 völlig konform.Ein wenig miteinander wäre oft hilfreich aber meistens ist es nicht so.Keiner hat etwas dagegen,wenn Jemand mit seinem Hund oder den Kindern vorbeikommt um beim angeln zuzuschauen Ich habe schon des öffteren interessante Gespräche geführt.In dieser Diskussion ist unbeabsichtig ein wenig Härte reingekommen.Man kann den Eindruck erhalten,alle Angler wären verbitterte Zeitgenossen.In der Regel ist es aber nicht so!


----------



## Raubfisch (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*


----------



## Kalunga (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Kackt den Hundebesitzern das nächste mal einfach auf die Motorhaube und ihr seid quitt...|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



diemai schrieb:


> Mir wollte letztes Jahr an der Hamburger Außenalster so'n Fifi in meinen abgelegten Kescher reinkacken , .....als ich ihn noch rechtzeitig weggescheucht habe , wurde ich vom Besitzer auch noch doof angemacht .





antonio schrieb:


> das ganze ist doch ein problem des umgangs miteinander heutzutage.
> egal wo und eben nicht nur beim angeln.




Sehe ich auch so, in so 'nem Fall z.B. einfach paar mit dem Kescherstiel drüberzünden und alle haben kurz und bündig wieder was gelernt.



Andal schrieb:


> 2. Eine Methode des Karl Valentin wie er sie für den Straßenverkehr vorschlägt.




Zitat:
"Oder 1939 nur Personenautos, 1940 Geschäftsautos, 1941 Straßenbahnen,
1942 die Omnibusse, 1943 die Feuerwehr, 1944 die Radfahrer, 1945
Fußgänger und so weiter."

Wobei Valentin der zu dieser Zeit notwendigen Teilnahme von beispielsweise Kettenfahrzeugen am Straßenverkehr zu wenig Berücksichtigung schuldet. Ich meine, die Entfernung nach Frankreich wurde noch nie in Straßenbahnstunden angegeben.

Ansonsten schönes Thema. Ne vernünftig durchdachte Mauerlösung könnte auch einiges klären...#h


----------



## Raubfisch (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ansonsten schönes Thema. Ne vernünftig durchdachte Mauerlösung könnte auch einiges klären...#h



gab es doch schon von Allrounder27 

Zaun

ich weiß nur noch nicht so genau ob ich das witzig oder erschreckend finde :q


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

Ich finde den ganzen Thread hier gruselig,da haben sich schon ein paar Betonköpfe versammelt!
Natürlich gibt es asoziale Hundehalter,die der Meinung sind, ihre Töle könnte der Allgemeinheit ungestraft auf die Nerven gehen.Genau so, wie es auch Angler gibt, die mit lösen von sonem läppschen Angelschein, meinen einen Gebietsanspruch zu haben und alle die dort "eindringen" für
Feinde halten!
Lächerlich!

Jürgen


----------



## sensus communis (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Recht am Angelgewässer*

thread ist zwar schon älter, aber trotzdem jeden sommer aktuell. leider! 

zunächst mal möchte ich AUSDRÜCKLICH darauf hinweisen, dass ich keine hundehasserin bin. im gegenteil: engagierte tierschützerin und hunde- und katzenbesitzerin. 

dennoch gebe ich zu bedenken: grade in der frühjahrs- und sommerzeit, wo hunde gern unbedachterweise ins wasser gelassen werden, ist auch zeckenzeit! im herbst eher flohzeit! 

einfach mal nach scalibor, preventic, advantix, exspot, advantage, advocate, frontline, teebaumöl, den übelriechenden bändchen aus dem zoo"fachhandel" und ähnlichem googlen...... 

die warnhinweise der packungsbeilage beziehen sich i.d.r. nur auf die zieltierart. 

auf die gewässerschädigende wirkung und toxizität für mikroorganismen, fische und wasserpflanzen wird (wenn überhaupt pharmakologisch geprüft), nicht (mehr) oder nur unzureichend hingewiesen! 

z.b. auf dem scalibor protector band hatte der ehemalige hersteller intervet noch das dead-fish-symbol aufgedruckt. selbst für die lese-(geistig-)schwachen hundebesitzer zu begreifen. interessiert den geneigten natur- und tierfreund aber nicht! 

da wird der fiffi lieber bei 37 grad ins heiße auto gestopft, 20 km ins landschaftsschutzgebiet gedüst, widerrechtlich auf dem knochentrockenen grasstreifen geparkt, der japsende hund ins wasser gescheucht und sich anschließend auf die schulter geklopft, was für ein toller hundemensch man doch ist. 

statt das tier vorm spaziergang ausgiebig zu befeuchten und vor der eigenen haustür gassi zu gehen (zu machen!).

von medikamentenrückständen auf oder aus unseren caniden und mücken-, zecken- und sonstigen körpersprays und cremes unserer mitmenschen mit ausgeprägtem badebedürfnis und anderweitigen "bedürfnissen" ganz zu schweigen.......


----------

